# Ashtabula is fishable



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Just a report ashtabula is fishable. And producing well.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

bwarrenuk said:


> Just a report ashtabula is fishable. And producing well.


Never have much luck finding a good place to fish ashtabula. Can you help out with a spot ?


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Park at the tannery on rt. 20 I believe and fish every bend up stream till you hit a rail road trussel.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

bwarrenuk said:


> Park at the tannery on rt. 20 I believe and fish every bend up stream till you hit a rail road trussel.


Thanks


----------



## SteelHEAD412 (Feb 10, 2016)

Does the Ashtabula get big runs of steel? I was thinking of come beginning of next month and didn't know how far up stream they were


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

I wouldn't say big runs. But theres a good amount of fish. There's a dam on Stevens rd I believe that's off of Plymouth rigde rd. They run up to that.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

A lot of areas we use to go are posted now, locals tore it up 4 wheeling all along the river, saw a 4 by4 going up river crisscrossing in the shallow areas. Haven't been up that way in years.


----------



## SteelHEAD412 (Feb 10, 2016)

The ashtubla is the closet one to me didn't wanna make a 3hr drive if it really wasn't worth it. Talked to a guy that mentioned a covered bridge???


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I think the odnr has a map on there webpage of spots to fish in the ashtabula river.....alot of guys fish at the aru docks


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Are you fly fishing or float fishing?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Covered bridges are all over that river and up at conneaut , depends which one and if access is doable.


----------



## SteelHEAD412 (Feb 10, 2016)

bwarrenuk said:


> Are you fly fishing or float fishing?


Float. I've been pinning for past couple yrs


----------

